# South America



## Bent Spoons (Mar 20, 2014)

Possibly planning to hitch around South America. Curious to see how many people express interest in this grand adventure.


----------



## nvasv (Mar 20, 2014)

I've definitely thought of it for years. I still really want to.


----------



## Deleted member 363 (Mar 20, 2014)

It would definitely be an adventure. In some of the countries people will expect you to pay them if they pick you up. I know buses cost about $.50 to $1 per hour in Ecuador and Peru. Might be an easier route to go that way. 

I was told hitchhiking is good and "free" in the more well to do countries. I haven't been able to confirm it.


----------

